# Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park Cigar Review - Fair



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

It's a fair mild smoke for 1/2 the cigar than get harsh toward end. Got it as part of a group sample. i wouldn't buy this again.

Read the full review here: Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park Cigar Review - Fair


----------

